# Mystic Tan while pregnant...



## Jenelle

Sorry if this has already been discussed, I did a search and couldnt find anything on it.

Anyways, I booked an appointment for a mystic tan (basically just a spray tan) tomorrow, after being told that it is perfectly safe while pregnant, and now after doing some research online I am thinking about cancelling it (i'm telling you, google will drive anyone mad, lol)

Has anyone had a mystic tan while pregnant? Or have any info on it? 

Also am a little worried about going orange, so any imput on that would be great also, Thanks!!


----------



## Laura1984

i've had one whilst i've been pregnant. 
checked with the salon who said i was absolutely fine. I have them once/twice a month or for special occasions.
the girl who sprays me is 7 1/2 months pregnant and for the last 3 years she has been spraying ppl everyday! i'm sure you'll be fine but maybe call your midwife.
i have learnt to NOT look up anything on google anymore!!!!!
hope this helps xxxx


----------



## vickilouise

i thought fake tan is okay to use? I always wear it.


----------



## Jenelle

I read somewhere online that it is not the tan itself but when you are in the non-ventilated booth, that you chance breathing in the chemicals. It's not the kind where someone sprays you, it is the one where you you stand in the booth and it is all automated... nobody sees me naked :rofl:


----------



## vickilouise

ooooooh, i do mine myself. vinyl gloves on and my cheap fake tan at the ready haha


----------



## Ann-Marie

I had one doen when I was 8 weeks with my lasy pregnancy, and I went soooo patchy !!! When I went back, they said I should have told them I was pregnant, as it doesn't take properly before 12 and after 34 weeks.... something to do with changes in the skin. It is safe though, other than that. Thats was the St Tropez :)


----------

